# Remington Model 721 rear sight



## kracker (Feb 23, 2013)

I picked up a 721 this summer and it's missing the rear sight. I can find the step adjustment piece, just not the main piece that fits in the dovetail. I've looked at Numrich, Midway and Brownells.

Anybody have an extra lying around they would sell?

Thanks,
kracker


----------



## wareagle700 (Feb 23, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=remington+721+sight&_sacat=0&_from=R40


----------



## kracker (Feb 23, 2013)

wareagle700 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=remington+721+sight&_sacat=0&_from=R40


thanks man!! for some reason I never think of ebay....


----------

